# Changes for Round Martha's Vineyard Race



## SOUNDBOUNDER (Dec 16, 2008)

_The Edgartown Yacht Club and the Stamford Yacht Club jointly announced that the annual Round Martha's Vineyard Island Race, organized by the Edgartown Yacht Club for PHRF and IRC sailboats, will now be part of the New England Lighthouse Series.

In addition the race date is being moved to later in the month, to July 28, to obtain stronger wind velocities. There were 49 boats entered in last year's race.

"This is another great step in revitalizing Corinthian coastal racing," says Ray Redniss, principal race officer of Stamford Yacht Club and chairman of the Lighthouse Series. "Every sailor on the East Coast is aware of the Edgartown Yacht Club and the beauty of Martha's Vineyard sailing waters. This exciting race challenges competitors in the sounds of Block Island, the Vineyard and Nantucket, and we are pleased to include it as an optional race in the New England Lighthouse Series."_

http://www.soundingsonline.com/news...87668-changes-for-round-marthas-vineyard-race


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Getting the boat up to MV to do this race, then the crew, doing the race, and then getting both back.... It makes doing the Vineyard Race (Stamford, around the MV light, and back) look REALLY easy. No wonder SYC is promoting the Round MV Race - they look so good in comparison.


----------

